# Help Needed (Campsite long term in Spain)



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi all

Just need a bit of help

In Spain near Alicanti at the moment and will be staying hear for 3 Months or so

What i need to know from you great people is does anyone know of any sites at reasonable prices for 3 months in Rv and not charging loads of pennies as it will run into high season we don't need whistles and bangs and can deal with being inland


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

have you tried
www.campingalmafra.es
we stayed there a few weeks back & there are a few long term Rv'ers there. Not cheap, but long term rates are good. Don't know about July & August though.


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for that mate but have looked at site and looks fantastic 

Have spoke to the bank manager and he says i cannot remorgage the house to pay for the site so will need to find cheaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Kuku,

Using the MHF's data base there are 39 campsites in Spain that are suitable for RVs over 30ft which doesn't help if you have a 39 foot RV and the site can only allow a 31 footer.  

Checking through the 39 one by one to see the location by the map I could only find the following 3 sites around that area and I bet you are on one of those now?


The three are:

Cap Blanch, Playa del Torres, Camping Almafra


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You will be very lucky to find a cheap site if you are there July or August.

Playa del Torres is shut and Cap Blanc will be expensive. Actually they will all be expensive. I would be very happy to hear if anyone could prove me wrong.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

billym said:



> Playa del Torres is shut and Cap Blanc .


.....as are Herculese and Sertorium  
Crying shame  
My folks had a walk up the beach just before they came back and apparantly the whole place now looks like bomb site after the owner put a sledge hammer through EVERYTHING so nothing could be nicked


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

billym said:


> You will be very lucky to find a cheap site if you are there July or August.


I agree, and unfortunately more sites closing. 
West of Almeria, along the coast, we saw acres of plastic greenhouses being torn down to make way for developers. The site we were on was also due for closure, though noone knew exactly when, this can only lead to higher prices in the future.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

We were on Camping Nautico La Caletta at Las Negras, Ameria over the winter and got 60% discount for long stay out of season. Very nice quiet place and don't believe the CC Europe book when it says difficult for big vehicles - we saw several. It is just a windy road round the headland to get into the campsite.

Nearby is Camping Cabo de Gata which is nearly as nice and cheaper. Saw big rigs in there also.

Pat


----------



## foxbat (Oct 2, 2005)

Obviously an awful lot depends on where you want to be. There are two or three possible sites in the Granada area. One of which Camping MariaEugenia regularly handles big rv's.

http://www.vayacamping.net/mariaeugenia/b1_en.htm

Its where my vintage 30 ft Tiffin Allegro is currently based. 5Kms from Granada centre and right beside the A92 Seville-Granada motorway. Its a little basic and the restaurant and swimming pool are only open during July and August. Rates are reasonable and discounts given for long stays. which is just as well because ours has been on site for ten months....

If you would like any further information let me know.


----------

